# How Did You Get Started?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

How did you get started in the trade?

Share your story!


----------



## Amazing Roofing (Apr 5, 2016)

*Long Road Ahead*

Hello everyone im new here and I'd just like to start out by saying thanks for having me. Roofing is one of the most labor intensive jobs in the construction field. I got started as a laborer and am now a proud business owner. Internet is the key now a days to get your business seen. If your starting out check out my website so you can have an idea of what customers are looking for. Http://www.ifixyourhome.com/amazingroofing
Thanks for having me and good luck to all the new roofers out there


----------

